# Fuval Vs Rena (canisters)



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I recently bought a Rena XP2 for my 46gal bow front, the water is crystal clear and all the params are well. I was wondering which is better a Fuval 305 or the Rena XP2 That I just bought. I heard mixed things for both canisters but alot of people leaned towards have a Rena over the Fuval. They said the Rean was better because the media compartments fit together tighter so there are no chance of leaks when filtering and it keeps the water cleaner for a longer periode of time for that reason. I asked what pros does the Fuval have over the Rena and the replies answered: " The Fuval has nothing onthe Rena in terms of filtering, the only thing that the fuval does is pump more gph". I was wondering is that true. Please feel free to share your opinions on the Fuval 305 vs the Rena XP2.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I have never owned fluval as i feel they are overpriced for their size though I like my xp3. I do however prefer my eheim 2217 over the rena though.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I had a Rena xP2 and an Eheim 2217 running on my 90g for awhile. I recently switched out the xP2 for a Fluval 404, and I'm waiting for a few parts to switch out the Eheim with another 404. The currently hooked up Fluval has an unbelievable amount of water flow/pressure. More than the xP2 and the 2217 combined really, almost makes them look like a trickle. Eventually when I set up another tank, I will hookup the xP2/2217 combo again. But as of right now, I feel Fluval is the more dominant filter. My manny will enjoy the 404(x2) setup soon enough.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Rena by far. Fluval canisters have the input and output side by side, so water coming in goes right out.

Unless ur talking an FX5 but that bad boy is in a whole new ball game.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Fluval canisters by far. I really like how easy they are to work with and they are not that bad in price. Besides if money is a issue then go out and get a used one. However I must say that I would rather go with a sump or a wet/dry any day of the week.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Both are great... i have Rena Xp4, Xp3 and Fluval FX5, 405.... you can`t go wrong with any of them...


----------

